# ColoScamming?



## markjcc (Jul 14, 2014)

Just found this site via Google

http://coloscamming.com/

It says "DDoS'ing the competition"

Is that really true?


----------



## MannDude (Jul 14, 2014)

I don't think they're personally that stupid. I've certainly seen CC IPs listed in attack logs, but that's just because some of the companies who utilize them have some shitty customers. I doubt they're requesting it themselves or anything.

Pretty sure that site is owned by someone who is obviously not a huge fan of Colocrossing, haha.

EDIT: Just noticed the 'Cluster Fucked' URL links to an old LET thread I made... Unsure how I feel about that. Not my site, though.


----------



## iWF-Jacob (Jul 14, 2014)

That cable management though...


----------



## Francisco (Jul 14, 2014)

I dunno about that Curtis.

Prior to LEA giving up control of LEB, CC was actively harassing him to sell the site to them. Once Joel got mitts on it, the site was DDOS'd and Colocrossing "Saved it".

Now, the funny part is CC had the server on a single 1gbit port without any ACL's. They told Joel they would provide him a 4 port 1Gbit bond to 'tank floods' but it never existed, nor did the floods continue once it moved into CC (tighten the tinfoil young ones).

Now, the server did get smacked once CC took over. They ran the site w/o cloudflare for the longest time and had multiple shit heads (that have since been raided) that smacked it.

Did Colocrossing DDOS lowendbox/lowendtalk? Maybe.

Francisco


----------



## drmike (Jul 14, 2014)

markjcc said:


> Just found this site via Google
> 
> http://coloscamming.com/
> 
> ...



ColoCrossing has lots of funnies.... True funnies...

One such funny is a statement to paraphrase, 'You will never see a DDoS coming from our network'.  This was a response when people pointed at CC in the past as being the source of such malicious traffic. 

A second one that I posted about (you find it) was a cartoon taken from CC's own wiki site (self hosted).  On there was a cartoon about a kid in his bedroom and two women outside chatting about the skid being #1 at a game called DDoS... Very strange thing to find and it was in a tiny stack of files in a directory and the others were nothing to note.

Going back to the LET/LEB takeover by CC.   Whole thing was staged to move the site quietly over to CC's control.  CC didn't own it at that point but had an agreement with the monkey-in-the-middle that got said site for free from the original owner.  CC asked to buy LE* from the original owner and was told in clear terms no, so they circled around such and got random lowly user Joel's fronting/getting the site... Joel on the backside got a chunk of money over a year or so...

I know of multiple people in the industry who have told CC they weren't interested in working for them or selling their company to them.  The result long drawn out DDoS campaigns.  Some went on for oh, 2-3 weeks.  At least one company went out of business due to such.

Not saying Jon Biloh is over there directly doing this stuff, but someone involved and/or multiple people along the way involved with CC know the who, when, where, what and why.

As I always say, long dirty history at CC with skids, HF types, etc.


----------



## Francisco (Jul 15, 2014)

drmike said:


> Going back to the LET/LEB takeover by CC.   Whole thing was staged to move the site quietly over to CC's control.  CC didn't own it at that point but had an agreement with the monkey-in-the-middle that got said site for free from the original owner.  CC asked to buy LE* from the original owner and was told in clear terms no, so they circled around such and got random lowly user Joel's fronting/getting the site... Joel on the backside got a chunk of money over a year or so...


Nah nah.

I hand picked Joel personally. Joel wasn't positioning himself for it with LEA. LEA came to me about a successor and while I would've (should've) taken over the community, I didn't want it run by a hosting company in general, no matter what.

Francisco


----------



## drmike (Jul 15, 2014)

Francisco said:


> Nah nah.
> 
> 
> I hand picked Joel personally. Joel wasn't positioning himself for it with LEA. LEA came to me about a successor and while I would've (should've) taken over the community, I didn't want it run by a hosting company in general, no matter what.
> ...


I know that... but the DDoS... that was after Joel had hands on the sites/possession...

DDoS was cover to move things to CC and distract everyone, or so they thought.  So no one "caught onto" CC's invisible hand in the post-giveaway deal.

I mean big picture, CC doesn't have DDoS protection and ability to deal with things then wasn't as good....  If someone didn't like the site for real, it would have continued to be offline due to BW attacks.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 15, 2014)

drmike said:


> One such funny is a statement to paraphrase, 'You will never see a DDoS coming from our network'.  This was a response when people pointed at CC in the past as being the source of such malicious traffic.


I remember that.  They got all pissy when I replied with _"Because your network can't push enough to actually DDoS someone?"_


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 15, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> I remember that.  They got all pissy when I replied with _"Because your network can't push enough to actually DDoS someone?"_


San jose?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 15, 2014)

It's not nice to interrupt grown-ups' conversation when you don't understand what's going on.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 15, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> It's not nice to interrupt grown-ups' conversation when you don't understand what's going on.


New Jersey colocrossing

so should they kick you off for disagrring like you do to your users?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 15, 2014)

San Jose != New Jersey.
We use Choopa in Jersey
You still have no clue what you're talking about.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 15, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> San Jose != New Jersey.
> We use Choopa in Jersey
> You still have no clue what you're talking about.


so you finaly moved out of cc?


----------



## Amitz (Jul 15, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> so you finaly moved out of cc?


Oh Jesus Christ. Can't you just stay mute for some days?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 15, 2014)

He's just pissy after being slapped around in his own thread and being labeled a thief, so he's likely just following me with some childish agenda now.


----------



## W3-Host (Jul 15, 2014)

I hope my ColoCrossing servers have better cable management than that! Haha.


----------



## drmike (Jul 15, 2014)

W3-Host said:


> I hope my ColoCrossing servers have better cable management than that! Haha.


No one has seen inside the Buffalo lair... considering the shambles state of the city of Buffalo... well... let's just say nothing would surprise me.

In fairness, CC doesn't stafff that location.  I don't think they staff anything except Buffalo... Require DC staff for hands and eyes on things...  So their upstream provider was almost certainly who was at fault for that wiring...

But why CC wouldn't get photos of their install and enforce some standards.... Well... Ahhh... Stuff like this is rather rare in any DCs I've been..  In the official adult world and facilities, that stuff/wiring/stashed cardboard in server rack/etc. wouldn't be allowed for multiple reasons.  Some of what I saw may violate commercial codes.


----------



## W3-Host (Jul 15, 2014)

drmike said:


> No one has seen inside the Buffalo lair... considering the shambles state of the city of Buffalo... well... let's just say nothing would surprise me.
> 
> In fairness, CC doesn't stafff that location.  I don't think they staff anything except Buffalo... Require DC staff for hands and eyes on things...  So their upstream provider was almost certainly who was at fault for that wiring...
> 
> But why CC wouldn't get photos of their install and enforce some standards.... Well... Ahhh... Stuff like this is rather rare in any DCs I've been..  In the official adult world and facilities, that stuff/wiring/stashed cardboard in server rack/etc. wouldn't be allowed for multiple reasons.  Some of what I saw may violate commercial codes.


Yeah, I'm fascinated by seeing datacenter pictures. Seeing pictures of a datacenter before purchasing from them is normally a huge positive for me.

A friend of mine went to Voxility DC, Romania to do something to his server and actually went and took a picture of my server. Amazed for days, lol.


----------



## drmike (Jul 15, 2014)

I encourage folks to get out and see facilities nearby.  Many are glad to give tours to potential customers and have time/staff for doing such.

Not all DC's are the same, but generally, most are very tidy and fairly strict about what can be put in such.  DC's are the wild west and have to adhere to multitude of codes for insurance, safety, etc.

Be sure to bring a jacket and perhaps some ear muff covers for the sound though when touring.

Oh yeah, ask about photos in datacenter before you do such... Many DCs do NOT allow such and requires special permission. Cough.


----------



## DomainBop (Jul 15, 2014)

> Be sure to bring a jacket and perhaps some ear muff covers for the sound though when touring.


If you're touring the 365 Data Centers facility in Buffalo remember to wear socks too because Footlocker frowns on people trying on shoes without socks.


----------



## syncrohost (Jul 15, 2014)

Holy smokes.  Thats very unorganized in my book.


----------



## Schultz (Jul 18, 2014)

I know CC is bad; but I'd never have even assumed they'd drop to the level of scamming people.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 18, 2014)

Any 'provider' that knowingly and willingly sells dirty IP space is a scam.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 18, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> Any 'provider' that knowingly and willingly sells dirty IP space is a scam.


Your case is invalid unless it is by a public sector organisation.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 18, 2014)

What have we told you about interrupting adults when they're talking?  Until you actually learn what you're talking about, keep your trap shut - everyone is tired of dealing with your nonsense.


----------



## SPINIKR-RO (Jul 18, 2014)

Website appears down for me.


----------



## drmike (Jul 18, 2014)

Yes it is down.   I expect to see something new in it's place soon enough.

CC better get cleaned up and running like a big boy business.


----------

